# Watch out it's alive!



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

see Brad's (76NEMO's ) post............. "what is this?" :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

jhall.sparky said:


> see Brad's (76NEMO's ) post............. "what is this?" :thumbsup:


Where is it? 

Look here had this up for a long time!


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Where is it?
> 
> Look here had this up for a long time!


dont know .............. maybe im defunct..............


sorry!:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Where is it?
> 
> Look here had this up for a long time!


 
Close Jer It's........ 


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/new-me-28343/


----------

